# Ford Auto Tranny Help



## Boast Enterpris (Oct 26, 2003)

Guys I need help, My buddy has a 1994, F350, Dually, 460, gas, 2x4, with Automatic Transmission. Problem is that the other day upon starting the truck it would not go into any forward or reverse gear. The truck simply would not move. We towed the truck to the local repair shop, they stated the transmission filter was probably clogged. They dropped the pan, drained the fluid, removed & replaced the filter with a new one, installed the pan, filled with new fluid. The filter was almost completely clogged solid. When we picked the truck up it drove about 4 blocks just fine. All of a sudden without any unusual signs or noise it stopped dead in the road, motor was running & accelerating just fine, like the truck was in neutral. We put it in reverse, backed up just perfectly. Tried placing it in each forward gear, would not move an inch. *The transmission was not flushed, it was drained & filter was replaced* Could this be the problem, the transmission filter needs to be changed again & flushed????? Thank you in advance for you answers & comments. BOAST :waving:


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

It is toast, take it to a transmission shop and have it rebuilt.


----------



## crashz (Jan 12, 2004)

I'll have to agree with Frozen. 

Unfortunately, the sludge and varnish that was plugging the filter probably worked its way into the valve body and shift solenoids. There are many check valves and ball valves in there that could be clogged up causing this failure. Finding the offending one means tearing it apart. Once its apart everything needs to be cleaned and wear materials replaced. Its a good time for your friend to install a huge tranny cooler and thoroughly flushing the old radiator cooler. Often times a new or rebuilt transmission is destroyed by the residue left in the old cooler and lines.


----------



## 78K20 (Apr 21, 2003)

*toast*

I agree its toast. I had a similar problem, valve body got clogged up and put too much pressure on one of those big o-ring types seals in there - blew it out - looked like an angry dog was chewing on it. My truck did almost the same things you described your friends truck as doing. Make sure he takes it to a a good tranny shop. Mine did the same thing 3 times! make sure you flush out the cooler lines


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

It is a possibilty it is toasted but it is also possible that if fluid was nasty enough to plug filter that there still was a lot of nasty fluid in there after the filter change if it was not flushing. I would pull down pan again for an inspection and go from there but a rebuild may be in your future.


----------



## LINY Rob (Oct 5, 2004)

I cant believe they bothered to change the fluid at all

your friend got ripped off, any reputable shop would have not taken his money


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

Old THM400's would not work well at all with plugged filters and if they were much more than a quart low when cold they would not even drive vehical. It many be toast and may not be either but thay should have atleast flushed it better or if fluid was brown and smell burnt, they should have told them it was toast.


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

Same thing just happend to my wifes car.The Filter change got us 3 days out of it now is not moving again.Time for a rebuild.


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

WIth that transmission, most of the parts were made of aluminum and were not really made to withstand a heavy beating. Most people with the AOD trans have had to rebuild after 50,000 miles or so, just out of warranty. Mine went at 160,000 miles. When I had mine rebuilt the guy at the trans shop told me to replace all the aluminum parts with steel and that made a huge difference. You should tell your friend to go to a trans shop thatspecializes in Ford AOD transmissions. Not everyone is farmilliar with them. It cost me about $2,000 to have mine rebuilt including many new internal parts, pump, and a heavier duty torque converter.

When mine went south, it started acting up and I had the fluid changed. It ran fine for a month. Next thing I knew I wasputting my truck in R to back away from a snow pile and gasped when I saw blood (trans fluid) under the truck, pouring out like a sevored artery. It took about a week to have the trans rebuilt. Good as new now


----------



## b2driver (Jul 22, 2004)

I'm pretty sure that a 94 won't have a AOD, but either an AODE/4R70W or an E4OD.

If it is an AODE/4R70W there are several issues that need to be addressed. The 1-2 accumulator comes to mind. I'm not familiar with an E4OD though.


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

I thought the E4od was on 150's and the AOD was on 250's and 350's. I know mine is a 95 and I have the AOD. I didn't think they made a change in transmissions in 1995 but I could be wrong. I will look in a Chiltons and see. Hope all works well though. Let us know what happens.


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

Plow Meister said:


> WIth that transmission, most of the parts were made of aluminum and were not really made to withstand a heavy beating. Most people with the AOD trans have had to rebuild after 50,000 miles or so, just out of warranty. Mine went at 160,000 miles.


I have a friend that got 190k out of one before the van rusted beyond repair. The old 302 and tranny still worked great so we pulled them when we scrapped the van.


----------



## b2driver (Jul 22, 2004)

From what I read, and it's been a while. The E4OD started as a big block tranny. It is basically a C6 that is electronically controlled. Just as an AODE is and AOD electronically controlled. The E40D was behind some small block motors in the late 80's and early 90's. 

I'm not sure when the AODE was introduced. I'm thinking it was mid to early 90's. Usually if you have a OD button on the column shifter, it's an AODE. If you have a OD button on the dash, it's an E4OD. 

Having said that, we have a 94 2WD and 95 4x4 F150, both have the AODE. It can be identified by the 14 bolt pan, that sort of tapers towards the front of the truck. 

I believe the E4OD has an 18 or 20 bolt pan. 

Again, that's the best info off the top of my head. I'm too lazy to go look it up at the moment.


----------



## b2driver (Jul 22, 2004)

Back to Boast's original question. It is possible that a transmission flush would work. My guess is if it does work, it will only buy him some time until it finally does break down on him. It's obvious the transmission has not been maintained. To spend the money on a flush, which are usually $100 or more, would be a risk. If it doesn't work, you're out the cost of the flush, and putting money into a rebuild.


----------



## Boast Enterpris (Oct 26, 2003)

THANKS GUYS FOR ALL THE HELP!! :waving:


----------

